# ADA CRS food!



## NeilW (19 Jan 2010)

Thought this would be of interest;
http://www.adana.co.jp/bee/food_en.html
Bizarrely is has AS Amazonia as an ingredient.
Wonder when we can get it in England...

Neil.


----------



## Garuf (19 Jan 2010)

I'm guessing it'll be an expensive product with little science. 

I just read this thread and it seems like crs need plant food much more than meat meal and that something bacterial is what they thrive of.
http://www.reg-crsworld.com/crs/archiver/?tid-777.html


----------



## NeilW (19 Jan 2010)

It's got to be around the Â£20 mark at least knowing ADA.  Quite a few things I've read have said the same thing about plant matter over protein.  Plant material is meant to be good for their colouring and protein doesn't do too well with their digestion.  

I found this company the other day;
http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/
their 'Red Astax Crumb' granular food is meant to be good stuff, it contains 'Astaxanthin' which the fish farming industry use to bring out the colour in salmon.  

My CRS are currently getting sushi nori, Hikari Shrimp Cuisine and the odd piece of algae wafer.  They're not breeding at the mo although temp is 23 degrees C, KH 0, GH 7, PH7 which is meant to be good.  I'm not sure wether to change their food; maybe try the Astax Crumb or organic spinach.  I could knock the temperature down to 21.5 degrees too?  The ADA stuff was just another 'maybe'


----------



## Garuf (19 Jan 2010)

It's not really very good asking me personally, I've only read about keeping them but I have no experience. I did have Tiger shrimp and I found they bred much much better when I gave them lettuce and cucumber from my nan's greenhouse than when i just fed crab cuisine. TA are really good, I've used their foods for my fish and the health and colour greatly increased in my neons even the oto's which showed no interest in flake took the stuff so it must be good!


----------



## NeilW (19 Jan 2010)

Cool, I may give Spinach and Red Astax Crumb a go then.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Jan 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> They're not breeding at the mo although temp is 23 degrees C, KH 0, GH 7, PH7 which is meant to be good.  I'm not sure wether to change their food; maybe try the Astax Crumb or organic spinach.  I could knock the temperature down to 21.5 degrees too?



My CRS are breeding, I do not know all my water parameters, but the temp is 24.3deg. So I doubt you need to lower yours.  Good luck! Hopefully they are just settling in


----------



## NeilW (19 Jan 2010)

> My CRS are breeding, I do not know all my water parameters, but the temp is 24.3deg. So I doubt you need to lower yours.  Good luck! Hopefully they are just settling in



Quite a few places say 22 deg. but my heater will only set to 23 or 21.5


----------



## plantbrain (20 Jan 2010)

The Finn -rain sells shrimp biscuits, you can DIY also.
Very simple and several places here sell a good algae stick that does the same thing etc.
10$ for 450 gram bag which would last a few years for most folks.

Regards,
Tom Barr


----------



## NeilW (20 Jan 2010)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> The Finn -rain sells shrimp biscuits, you can DIY also.
> Very simple and several places here sell a good algae stick that does the same thing etc.
> 10$ for 450 gram bag which would last a few years for most folks.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tom I'll take a look about.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
The TA aquaculture red crumb is excellent food for fish and shrimps, the caretonoid pigment does cause shrimps and fish to colour, and it is what makes Flamingos pink and although people will tell you get it from shrimps, the shrimps get it from the blue green algae (Cyanophyta) they feed on. I've got some references if people are interested.
cheers Darrel


----------



## viktorlantos (20 Jan 2010)

on commercial products you also can check Shirakura and Mosura foods. They both great for CRS. My shrimp breeder friend using them with success: http://szentgyo.wordpress.com/

ADA Shrimp food is very similar to these pellets. However it's good to have 2-3 type of food in hand to offer different meal along the week.

Also worth to read this: http://www.shirakura-shop.de/en/usage.htm

Personaly i look forward to these foods. Too bad that even the ADA premium fish food is not really imported to the Eurozone. I do use the AP-Gold series on my nano and large tank too. Good qual food. So i bet the shrimp food will be good too. Let's see how that compare to the Mosura and Shirakura ones.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2010)

I feed my shrimp a variety of food, flakes, JBL Crab, JBL Shrimp, Sera Shrimp, Hikari Shrimp, Hikari Crab, Algae Wafers and a LFS own brand granules. So far I haven't see any probs, I alternate foods on a daily basis.


----------



## viktorlantos (20 Jan 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I feed my shrimp a variety of food, flakes, JBL Crab, JBL Shrimp, Sera Shrimp, Hikari Shrimp, Hikari Crab, Algae Wafers and a LFS own brand granules. So far I haven't see any probs, I alternate foods on a daily basis.



i guess shrimps eat whatever they found or you give them   
i found the spec japanese shrimp food much better than the regular waffers or the Sera one. Those melt very quickly. The japanese pellets are very stong when you drop them to the water after 2 days it still there.    So i use them to have a better water quality too. However i not tried all of the products you mentioned yet   
if they breed their colors looks nice as their shields too then no reason to change i guess.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2010)

Viktor I have so many shrimp in the tank that the food does not have time to melt away haha 
For example the JBL Novo Prawn, I drop 20-30 granules in there and after about an hour its all gone 

I haven't tried the Japanese foods yet, I am going to create a CRS only tank to see if I can breed these faster and then I will try some more specialized foods


----------



## NeilW (20 Jan 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I feed my shrimp a variety of food, flakes, JBL Crab, JBL Shrimp, Sera Shrimp, Hikari Shrimp, Hikari Crab, Algae Wafers and a LFS own brand granules. So far I haven't see any probs, I alternate foods on a daily basis.



By the sounds of it then variety is where its at!  In addition to the Nori and Hikari shrimp cuisine I'll get spinach and another granule type.  Always good to get advice from the shrimp king that is LondonDragon   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> i guess shrimps eat whatever they found or you give them
> i found the spec japanese shrimp food much better than the regular waffers or the Sera one. Those melt very quickly. The japanese pellets are very stong when you drop them to the water after 2 days it still there.    So i use them to have a better water quality too. However i not tried all of the products you mentioned yet
> if they breed their colors looks nice as their shields too then no reason to change i guess.





			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Viktor I have so many shrimp in the tank that the food does not have time to melt away haha
> For example the JBL Novo Prawn, I drop 20-30 granules in there and after about an hour its all gone
> 
> I haven't tried the Japanese foods yet, I am going to create a CRS only tank to see if I can breed these faster and then I will try some more specialized foods



I think I may treat myself to some more expensive Japanese stuff from AE and see if its worth the hype.  Anything to see little shrimplets again!   Its really odd that they bred once in my old tank and since the move they havn't and yet this tank is more suited in terms of PH and temperature.  I'll keep persevering!  The Hikari stuff I've had so far they seem to really love, they get a pellet or two each and its all gone in an hour.  It doesn't noticeably melt either too as you say Victor.

Thanks everyone,
Neil


----------



## plantbrain (27 Jan 2010)

BTW, all the horseradish over adding Iodine to the water is rubbish. 
They get it like we do, via the food.

Same for Calcium and other things, same for snails etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Mortis (28 Jan 2010)

+1 for TA aquaculture, the red astax crumb & spirulina flakes are quite cool


----------

